
Startup Lesson #1 - Leave Your (Trust) Issues at the Door - drm237
http://twentyset.com/startups-need-trust/
======
sealedidentity
I'm not sure I agree with that. There's always colleagues and then there are
friends. There are colleagues who are friends too. From my experience the corp
world is good to you upto when you are useful for them. In startups that I've
worked for I've seen the 8-5 schedule go out the window and your life's ruled
by deadlines and bugzilla lists. That said, the point where people reveal
their personalities is the point where most snap or think, damn the
consequences. As much as we are emotional animals, it doesn't make sense to be
an open book. In fact it might be something which other people take advantage
of. Again most corporations have a 20-80 ratio where 20 percent of the people
do 80 percent of the work. Though this work share balance might be better in
startups, it pays to be on guard at work and keep notes about everyday
accomplishments. I've seen really hard workers get fired while those who
politick stay employed. While startups are in the gold-rush phase, during hard
times, co-workers turn into Gordon Geckos, especially during layoffs, so a
teflon attitude is a worthy defense.

------
wallflower
Investing your life now in a startup seems more like hiking the AT while doing
a job 9-5 is more like running on a treadmill in a gym, A couple friends who
have hiked the AT (Appalachian Trail) have described that during the course of
the semi-year trip, you shed your external identities (e.g. what you do in the
real world) and see the beautiful and ugly and honest side of your trailmates.
I've noticed recently in discussions with old friends that we talk about
frankly about rather serious health issues - I guess that's a modern sign of
letting down your guard, trusting someone.

